# Posted On FB By One Of Our Old Members, A Good Read



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bruce Tait*
5 hrs·
I'm a combination of sad and angry that 2 police officers in Falmouth, MA have been shot in the line of duty.Sad because the lives of those 2 officers have been forever changed, even though by all accounts, they will fully recover physically. Their mental wounds will linger for the rest of their lives.

I'm beyond angry because this has become the "new normal", police officers being gunned down like they're rabid animals that need to be put down. I try to stay out of politicaldebates on FaceBook, but I've been a police officer for 30 years, and I can state unequivocally, without any shred of doubt whatsoever, that the current war on the police in the United States started with 5 words from then-President Obama.

"The Cambridge Police acted stupidly".

I don't care what your political affiliation is, I'll bet my life and everything I own that THAT moment sparked the war on the police. I saw a dramatic increase in defiance and outright assaults against me and my co-workers right after that. President Obama has the blood of police officers all over his hands, not that he would ever admit it, or that the mainstream media would ever point it out.

I wanted to be a police officer since July 16th, 1970. my 5th birthday.My dad was a bank executive at the old Quincy Savings Bank in Quincy Square, and one night he had to go the bank after hours (it was dark out), and my brother and I were thrilled to accompany him. After he did his business, he was locking the door to the bank when a Quincy Police cruiser pulled to the curb. One of the police officers knew my dad, and offered to drive me and my brother around the block, which they did with the blue rotating light and siren activated. We were beyond excited, and that was the moment that I knew that I wanted to be a police officer. Not just a police officer, but a Quincy Police Officer, and I dedicated almost everything in my life towards that goal (military service being the big one).

Fast forward 48 years, and I can't wait to be done with it. I'm a bundle of anxiety and paranoia when I go to work; I try to keep moving, because a moving target is tougher to hit, but when I do stop, I choose someplace where I have a clear field of vision from all angles to the front, and my back is against a cement wall.

THAT is the society that President Obama and the liberal mainstream media has produced.

Well done. Any society that makes enemies of its police had better make friends with its criminals.

Choose wisely, and good luck with your choice.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Well posted Harry. Well said Bruce.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Damn. Just...damn well said.


----------

